# mirror/fake of wordreference



## jsvillar

I just found this page while browsing. This page has a very low quality, and also shows a thread that's copied from wordreference!



I guess the news aggregators are doing just the same, picking 'public' information from the web and publishing it without quoting the source, but I still think this shouldn't be legal. And if you do it, do it user friendly, at least!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

I don't know if something can be done. I, for one, don't want my posts copied and pasted anywhere but in WR; here's where I want to be and nowhere else. Still, the net is too big to keep track of every post we make.


----------



## fdb

If at least they copied our stuff correctly. And then it says: "Copyright©2009-2013 xxx All Rights Reserved".


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yeah, copyright. Maybe they believe they have a right to copy.


----------



## Egmont

There are a few factors at work in situations such as this:


There are many sites devoted to most topics: travel, cars, fishing, etc., besides languages. WRF is not the only language site on the Web. We may think we're the best, we may even objectively be the best, but most of them have their strengths. There are things we don't do. 
Many people who have a question post it on more than one of these sites, because they don't know which one will provide the quickest or the best answer. 
People who sees a question on one site often turn to Google for help in  answering it. Google may find the same question on another  site, with its answer. 
Since posters don't usually copy and paste questions from one site to another, there are usually variations between two versions. Also, posters often use different handles on different sites. It is often impossible to be sure that the same person posted the same question on both sites, even if one suspects it (and one does not always suspect it). 
It is impossible (or at least impractical) to prevent a person who finds the answer here from copying it and then providing it as the answer on the other site. 
 So, let's not blame the other site. If anyone is at fault here, it is the person who wants to help someone who posted a question on the other site and finds copying a WRF answer the best and fastest way to do that. Besides, it works both ways. I'm sure there are many correct answers on WRF that were taken from other language sites, too.


----------



## fdb

As far as I can see, it is all copied and pasted from WR, the questions and the answers too.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

And the names of the foreros who answered, I recognize them. They, whoever they are, copy and paste whole threads, not just an answer.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. I've seen this site before and haven't had much luck getting it removed.  This time, I tried something different: contacting their hosting company.  Let's see if it works.


----------



## dreamlike

I honestly don't know what those copycats do that for... maybe in the hope of making some money. Did they put up ads on their site?


----------



## fdb

They did indeed.


----------



## dreamlike

I thought as much. There's this Polish saying 'If you don't know what it's about, then it sure is about money'.


----------



## xari

It's kinda flattering to see my worthless posts copied there.


----------

